# Battery



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I just covered my new 05 GTO for the winter and was advised not to disconnect the battery due to all the computer functions controlling the car ie active alarm that disables the power. 

Well, only 2 weeks unstarted and guess what happened when I tried to unlock the doors tonight. You guessed it. The car is totally dead. Now I've had classics that I covered for the winter and had little trouble starting them in the Spring. What gives here? Has anyone else had similar troubles or am I looking at a possible bad battery which isn't the worst thing. I would hate to run a trickle set up for the winter and I don't believe I should have too. 
Any suggestions or experiences you can share?:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The classics didn't have all the computerized gizmo's that slowly discharge a battery over time as it sits as we have now. I remember many times disconnecting a battery in an oldie and the car ran. Today the obc's prevent it.

I still believe in the old adage that a factory battery's life span is generally 3 years, any more than that you are lucky. If the water level is not kept up with cells will slowly go. I added water to my battery once so far and when the battery strength was tested at last oil change a month ago it still had life to it. My car has been under cover a week or better now but I plan on starting her up and taking her out periodically when the weather permits to keep the battery charged.

A seemingly good battery I have seen work fine one day and the next it's dead. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/battery-14357/ 

Read post 5. Once sulfation begins there is no way of regaining the life.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok , then that is just one more step in the many projects I have planned for the GTO. Losing the charge because of the constant computer and security draw makes sense and I will count this as normal. I just figured that starting the car every 2 weeks would be sufficient to keep it charged. I'll check the water levels but perhaps my battery is on its way out.

Thank you.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Ok , then that is just one more step in the many projects I have planned for the GTO. Losing the charge because of the constant computer and security draw makes sense and I will count this as normal. I just figured that starting the car every 2 weeks would be sufficient to keep it charged. I'll check the water levels but perhaps my battery is on its way out.
> 
> Thank you.


Just put it on a trickle charger. That'll keep it in good shape all winter. Though, I have to say, if your battery died after only 2 weeks of inactivity, I would say you need a new battery.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I know. I should just add a new battery to my list for the Spring. 
Thanks Russ.:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> I know. I should just add a new battery to my list for the Spring.
> Thanks Russ.:agree



Food for thought....... The battery is a warranted item.... If you still are in warranty...... you got one coming.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That is great food for thought.
I'm on it like stink on a monkey.

Thank youarty:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I still believe in the old adage that a factory battery's life span is generally 3 years, any more than that you are lucky.


Hey Judge,
I just had the original battery in my BMW replaced about a month ago. The car is over 7 years old, and has 88k.

(I won't post this in the "other" thread, about the BMW M6 though! LOL)

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> Hey Judge,
> I just had the original battery in my BMW replaced about a month ago. The car is over 7 years old, and has 88k.
> 
> (I won't post this in the "other" thread, about the BMW M6 though! LOL)
> ...


Man that outlived its longevity. My wifes 04 Grand-Am is still on it's original battery. Christmas will be 4 years. With my luck it will die tomorrow. 

What brand battery was it Russ? Most batteries put in cars at factories are the bottom end ones.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Man that outlived its longevity. My wifes 04 Grand-Am is still on it's original battery. Christmas will be 4 years. With my luck it will die tomorrow.
> 
> What brand battery was it Russ? Most batteries put in cars at factories are the bottom end ones.


I really don't know what the brand was. It was a BMW branded battery. I can tell you though, the new one was $135.00!

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ouch!
My warrenty better cover this one. I could better use the money for a heater to begin my GTO projects sooner. :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> I really don't know what the brand was. It was a BMW branded battery. I can tell you though, the new one was $135.00!
> 
> Russ


OUCH. Why didn't you just go over to Battery Warehouse and get an Exide for 49.99? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I know many don't care for Delco batteries but their top o de line is a good one. (IMO). Delco has their bottom line as does others and perhaps their bottom line gets the bad rap, but their 72-84 month batteries I have had great luck with. The one in my 88' 4Runner was installed some 6 years ago and it still is working great and the vehicle sits all the time in the heat and cold. 

Delco made the old J.C. Penney batteries back in the 70's (wonder how many recall that) and Penney's batteries were far better than the Die-Hard ones. There are a bunch of good ones out there and guys have their preferences but one I will never buy is a Die-Hard.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Ouch!
> My warrenty better cover this one. I could better use the money for a heater to begin my GTO projects sooner. :lol:


It's covered. Don't let your dealer BS you. The paint on the door handles is covered under warranty too yet some dealers decline warranty claims.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I will stick to my guns on the battery warranty- I'll ask for a better battery but whatever I get, it'll buy another 2-3 years of power that I won't have to add money too. When that goes I'll look to then replace it with an upgrade. 
I am used to thinking AC Delco for GM cars but I never questioned it's quality concerning batteries. I will now.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

If you think 135 for a battery is bad, I had to put a battery in an 04 S class mercedes the other day and it was $260+


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Understandably as all work on those cars are expensive. My friend has a porshe 911 that needed minor body work. The service area had hot lunch food with all the extras when I took him to get his car. Its a good thing he had some food before getting the bill. :lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

raspantienator said:


> Understandably as all work on those cars are expensive. My friend has a porshe 911 that needed minor body work. The service area had hot lunch food with all the extras when I took him to get his car. Its a good thing he had some food before getting the bill. :lol:


My buddy who did the restoration on my 70, had a Porsche 911 yada, yada in the shop one time. It was nearly new, and the owner decided to "accidentally" drive it through the woods.

The estimate for repair? $65,000!!! And it was not totalled!

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

macgto7004 said:


> the owner decided to "accidentally" drive it through the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Russ


ROFLMAO


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

That is totally insane but it leaves little option on what to do. Hopefully the deductable was low. I'd fix it and then sell it I think. 

I still have not heard back from the dealer on the battery. 
I'll send him another message.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I went to get a replacement battery for the GTO yesterday and was told it's a dealer only item.. I've run into this with the rear brake rotors and a few other things as well... grrrrr


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes- I hear you. I'll see what the dealer has done with mine hopefully today and I'll let you know.


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

Go buy an Optima, and while you must remember the computer systems CONSTANTLY drain your battery while sitting idle, for $17you can purchase a good trickle charger from Wally World. Takes like 10 seconds to hook it up and you'll never have a dead battery again, at least until the battery wears out.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

The tricklier or tender sounds like a good idea.:cool


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought my 06 as new in March 07 and its still bone stock. Checking the GMVIS report I found the battery that was installed during manufacture 02/06 was changed under warranty in December 06 while sitting on the PA dealers lot waiting to be sold..... 10 months, WTF happened? I don't know because my car was transported 100 miles from that dealer to the one I purchased it from in MD and subsequent research by contacting the PA dealer didn't yield anything beyond a I don't know answer from them. No repeat problem so far and it sits for extended periods of time before going out on a run.... but ya never know, so I spent a little time searching for batteries (which aren't shelf items for our cars)... just in case.

Aassuming the dealer isn't covering it under warranty, I've always purchased my AC Delco parts from a Delco distributor near my home and I know they have 38 in stock 85H7YR batteries, cost $108.33 before tax and core charge.

Link for Delco part;
http://198.208.187.182/internet/Vehi...e=18&part=2476

Now, if you want to save a couple bucks with the Interstate Battery which cost about $80.95, plus tax and core. I've got to say I didn't get a warm fuzzy feeling based on my research because;
1) Interstates web site stated the battery was discontinued and to call a dealer. 
2) I called two Interstate distributors in MD and the 1st told me to go to Pontiac because of patent restrictions on the GTO's battery which I'm thinking is BS.
3) The 2nd distributor provided the price above and model MTP-75DT without hesitation. I know of one GTO running around with an Interstate so it must work if the CCA and post configuration match the OEM. 

I've also been told some goats are inclined to eat batteries faster than others if the radio is played without the engine running (could be the boost setting on the sub) and to keep your key transponder at least 20 feet away or the security system draws more juice. If you don't like the idea of having a constant trickle charger on (I don't because it will slowly lower the electrolyte level over time as the hydrogen boils off from the impressed current across the cell plates) put the charger on a timer to come on for a couple or few hours each day (works great on my 12V emergency generator battery for 1 hour each day)... or you can get a solar powered charger that plugs into a cigarette lighter power port if the car sits outside uncovered.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Lots of good info there RBG
My car is still not back after 11 servicable days- was taken to another Pontiac Dealer 50 miloes away to fix shifter rattle so I don't know what was done to replace the battery.
If I get the car back before Valentines Day, I'll let you know.
Totally frustrated:shutme


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Why didn't your local Pontiac dealer take care of the problem? :confused


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I suspect that my GTO and I were the unsuspecting pawns in a political struggle. Last month, the Pontiac's best body man left after 20 years and the Ford dealer hired him. Hot stuff hugh! I live in a small town here and people can be vicious. Now I have no use for either dealer and I've put the word out my GTO is for sale. Don't like the clunking between 1,2,3 gears- Pontiac says its normal. Don't know if the shifter rattle is has been fixed and I have no-where I can service the car...and beleive me, this car will need to be serviced if the 1st 2 months are any indication...which I think they are. List of serviced issues are:
1.Alarm setting car into safty mode...at will- fixed
2. gear change clunking- not fixed
3.Dead Battery---don't know what was done
4. Shifter rattle- not fixed
5. front bumper facia separated- fixed but not perfect

I should have done my research before thinking with my senses when I saw this car. 
I'm hot as hell and I type like a an over feed shrew so I'm not much for words here, but I'm ready to unload her....today!
I've asked Ford to buy back the car- I am unsatisfied with service and I don't trust the car. I have been at the dealers more than I buy hamburgers,,,and I love hamburgers. This is not normal nor right.
I like the styling even though I certainly understand and sometimes secretly agree with the masses( I know goat owners will disagree but I'm honest and I can say that sometimes I feel the ball was dropped with the styling) any way, the performance and driving factor was supposed to compensate for this....it has not done so for me. So whats left.....the wall or sell...I'm not driving tonight so the wall be a lesser option tomorrow thank goodness. 

Thanks for the vent!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> 1.Alarm setting car into safty mode...at will- fixed
> 2. gear change clunking- not fixed
> 3.Dead Battery---don't know what was done
> 4. Shifter rattle- not fixed
> ...


1. OK... it was fixed

2. It may be this... >>>>>>>
http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/growling-clunking-noise-coming-rear-14102/
apprise your Pontiac dealer of this. 

3. Don't know? Give em a call. This should be the easiest of the fixes. 

4. Keep after it. Call GM if you have to.

5. The gap you see is a poor design. There is a little clip the size of a toothpick that connects the fender and bumper. One swift bump to this area can break the clip. I have seen more gaps at this joint than I have not.

Solution... The bumper is removed and new clip installed. Then have the service dept epoxy over it to form an epoxy "weld" to marry both pieces together. 

It's unfortunate you got caught in the middle of this. I still think going in and talking to the owner of the Pontiac dealership and explain to him and the service managers what's going on may be a solution. 

And your buddy from Ford? How does he plan to satisfy you??


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ford wants me to keep the car but will help me advertise and put my car on their lot to sell it....nice isn't it.

Thanks for the bumper information.

Anyway, my wife wants me to keep the GTO and stop spending so time time trying to get rid of it.I want to beleive its a good car but I can't.

Mangino Pontiac seems to be a good place and I've already made contact with the owner- It would be worth the drive if its someplace that would take good care of the GTO. We'll see if they fixed my shifter rattle.

I've taken tomorrow off to work on this so we'll see where it goes. I may drive to PA. tomorrow to see a 68 Firebird convertable.

Thanks:cool


----------

